# Urdu Page No in MS Word



## sheerazkaleem (Feb 22, 2014)

Hi to all,

I want to insert Urdu page no in header in Ms Word.

Regards
Sheeraz Kaleem


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

Urdu Font Installer Free | Urdu Keyboard Installer | Urdu Home Page | Urdu Unicode Fonts

?


----------



## sheerazkaleem (Feb 22, 2014)

Mr. SpywareDr,

Thanks for ur reply but i have urdu fonts/keyboard and also know how to write urdu in MS Word.
Problem is that i want to add auto increment urdu page number in header.
It have done this but in english.

Hope u got my point.


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

Oh okay, I think I do now. Google is your friend


----------



## jo-briggs (Jan 29, 2005)

You might find something useful here: https://www.google.co.uk/#q=Word+page+numbers+in+Arabic+script

Urdu uses Farsi/Persian numbers, so see if there is an appropriate one to suit your purpose.


----------

